# Hitching with more than one person?



## SammyG (Apr 11, 2017)

How much less viable is hitching with two people? Do you get less rides? Is it worth it?


----------



## Jsh (Apr 11, 2017)

SammyG said:


> How much less viable is hitching with two people? Do you get less rides? Is it worth it?



I find I get less rides when not hitching solo. Two guys would finder a harder time getting a lift then say a guy and girl though. More than two is usually not viable. If i'm with a large crew(rarely) we break off in pairs if we have to hitch.


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't usually have any harder time with 2 people.
I'm almost always with a girl though so that helps... I find a get more rides w a female companion than by myself.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm always fine with another person. It's even been easy for me with a group of 3. But being a female makes hitching really easy. You also make the guys your with seem less intimidating. I don't have any experience hitching as a guy so I can't really speak there.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 11, 2017)

If you're a guy and your companion is female, expect to get places at least 3x faster than if you were by yourself. If you're trying to hitch with another guy you might as well just call it hiking. "This highway ain't big enough for the both of us boy..." I'm being a little dramatic but ya, hitching with other guys is wack.


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 11, 2017)

Beegod Santana said:


> If you're a guy and your companion is female, expect to get places at least 3x faster than if you were by yourself. If you're trying to hitch with another guy you might as well just call it hiking. "This highway ain't big enough for the both of us boy..." I'm being a little dramatic but ya, hitching with other guys is wack.



I honestly completely disagree. Id say with a female or female bodied companion I make it to places quicker, but not by much. Ive hitched in a group of me and two other guys for several months and had no problem getting from place to place.


----------



## somn (Apr 11, 2017)

SammyG said:


> Is it worth it?



If you like who you are traveling with, it is. 

if you are having a hard time you can always split up and pick a place down the road to reconvene.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 11, 2017)

Props to you, in my experience hitching anywhere that isn't the west coast with another guy takes FOREVER. I've been stuck in towns that I got out of in a half hr with a female road dog for days by myself multiple times.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Apr 11, 2017)

I agree with what others have said. People will be wary of being outnumbered in their own vehicle but a guy and girl just looks like a friendly couple on an adventure.

One time in California I was with two guys and a girl and the girl and one of the guys hitched together and got a ride in less than five minutes then me and the other guy tried to get a ride for a while before splitting up. The crazy thing is that me and the other guy got dropped off by our rides around the same area and got picked up together by a guy then we drove past the other two folks in our group and convinced the driver to pick them up too. So completely by accident all four of us ended up getting the same ride! 

So it's possible to hitch with another person but unless you're a guy and a girl, it'll probably take longer. If you're a guy with a guy, it probably makes more sense to split up and meet back somewhere.


----------



## Notmyname (Apr 17, 2017)

Don't know if it's inappropriate to bring race into the discussion but since sex is a topic I'll add my input. I'm a white male who has hitched from ATX to nola with a brown male. We had no problems. Obviously everyone has different experiences so just fucking try it. If it doesn't work for you then try something else.


----------

